# New & in 2WW ~



## tilsby (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

My DH and I have been TTC for 6 years.  10 years ago I had an ectopic which has resulted in one sealed tube and one almost sealed.

We had already been booked in with the consultant when we found out that we had naturally conceived in 2006 -sadly we had a mc at 7 weeks.

We had our first IVF in June 2007. We had 13 eggs but only two fertilised and nobody could explain the poor results, we had a BFN.

Our clinic recommended that we try ICSI for our second attempt as this would identify whether there were other issues. I know we have been very lucky, we had 12 grade 1 embryo's, so we have 10 little frozen ones. I have never cried so much as the day that the embryologist called us with the results, it gave us hope again - a choice.

I test on Friday.  I am at that point (again) when I am saying if it doesn't work I am not going through this again, and then my dear friends remind me that I said the same last time at this point......


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello Tilsby,

So sorry to hear of your journey so far......12 grade 1 embies is very good, so try not to give up hope just yet. Good luck for Friday and hope you get that deserved BFP. 

I know exactly how you feel about not going through it again, have felt like that many a time but somehow you find the strength and each tx gives you that glimmer of hope.....theres always that 'maybe this time will be it'.......

and that time could be yours on Friday -dont give up yet... Good luck , sending lots of   

xxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome Tilsby to FF.

I have found this site to be a life-line... I am keeping everything crossed for your test on Friday! Keep your chin up hun, we all routing for you!    

  

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Tilsby,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Sending positive vibes your way for friday, i really hope its a BFP for you        

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tilsby  
 For the journey this far,  Fridays result see's you posting in the babydust section of FF 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

Hydrosalphinx -
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 with the  let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Tilsby, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You have been through a lot in the last few years haven't you. 
I think the 2ww is by far the worst thing about the whole experience, especially that second week when all you can do is wait until test day. 
Lots of  and luck for your test on Friday. Here's hoping for a lovely early Christmas present. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## tilsby (Dec 10, 2007)

Ladies,

Many thanks for your kind welcome and supportive words - what a difference 24 hour makes.  Yesterday I  was feeling quite low and just posting made a world of difference, today I am just happy that we are on the final countdown and whatever Friday brings at least we will know the score.

Many thanks again.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooo Tilsby,

I have everything crossed for Friday!

             

Lots of love,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  best of luck for fri hope you get a       
                            luv mariexxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tilsby
I'm new too  
Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi 

Just wanted to send you the very best of luck for test tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

Good luck tomorrow - hope its a        

xxxx


----------



## tilsby (Dec 10, 2007)

I am in complete shock - we have a .  It hasn't really sunk in yet, I have to keep pinching myself!

Thank you for all your messages, I am sure all your  helped - your are a great bunch!

I will keep my fingers crossed for all the lovely ladies that are testing shortly - lets hope you also get an early Xmas present!

Nxx


----------



## Sallyxx (Dec 10, 2007)

hey... congratulations! i m new here too and i ll be testing next thrusday ( i know i will have a go sooner than that!!)
i m so happy for you 
and good luck to all of us waiting, hope we get lots of BFP too.
wow so good!! 

sally xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*((((((((((((((Tilsby))))))))))))))))*

Congratulations hun! You must be so happy! I hope you have a lovely Christmas relaxing and dreaming of your beanie growing in your tummy!

        
        
        
        
        
       

Lots of love, kisses and butterfly kisses for beanie,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on your 

Dont abandon FF now - off you go the babydust section of FF  

Pregnant after loss -
CLICK HERE


Enjoy every moment of every day your PAL =  at last 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Huge congratulations Tilsby on your   - wot a wonderful xmas pressie    

Have a lovely xmas.....you have done it - woo hoo      

xxxxx


----------

